# Critique my Ranitomeya benedicta 'Shucushuyacu' tank



## frogtodd (Dec 25, 2014)

I built this tank for a group of 4-5 benedicta frogs. I read they are somewhat arboreal and inhabited down trees in old growth forests. 

I mist once a day for 45 sec. and fog 5x a day for 5 min. each. I'll probably cut that back once the moss is established. I have a 80mm fan going during daylight hours which I may may cut back on too, depending on humidity levels... The small pond area has a max depth of 2.5 inches which is filtered with a ReptoFilter. 

It is seeded with springtails and will probably add isopods as well.

I will get the frogs sometime in Sept. or Oct. giving the tank time to grow out.

Is there anything I should add or subtract from the tank for these frogs?

Thanks for your time, Todd


----------



## frogtodd (Dec 25, 2014)

Better pic?


----------



## oldlady25715 (Nov 17, 2007)

What size is the tank? 

Even though they are found in an arboreal setting in nature, they really utilize leaf leaf litter. Try to maximize its use by laying some up in little pockets of the rocks and around the pond I f possible.


----------



## frogtodd (Dec 25, 2014)

oldlady25715 said:


> What size is the tank?
> 
> Even though they are found in an arboreal setting in nature, they really utilize leaf leaf litter. Try to maximize its use by laying some up in little pockets of the rocks and around the pond I f possible.



It's a 36x18x24.

Thanks, I'll do that. I have plenty of Live Oak leaves left. I probably don't have enough light down there for good moss growth anyways.


----------



## Jjl (Feb 2, 2014)

I would personally attach more epiphytic species in the spaces between rocks on your background. Think _P. serpens_, _Ficus sp. "Panama"_, gobenias, _Marcgravia_, orchids, _Episcia dianthiflora_, even _B. chlorasticta_--they add some nice hiding/foraging zones. Also, I think you have enough light down on the floor to grow a patch of moss if you want. I have some growing in complete shade in my 36x18x24.

As a side note, it looks like you have some kind of _Davallia_. It looks a bit low to the ground. Be sure to let those rhizomes breathe!


----------



## RRRavelo (Nov 21, 2007)

Nice job. I would soften the lines between the rocks set into the background by adding some New Zealand moss in the gaps between the rocks especially near the top of the viv. This will also give the roots of growing plants a place to root in a place that will hold moisture better than the bare coco fiber over great stuff. A bit of ivy in or near the corners near the top will make that area more hospitable as a roost or hide.

My Bennies have always liked to bed down for the night on broad waxy leaves close to the top of the viv. and have on occasion laid eggs on these very leaves. A tall plant like that may annoy you with its need for occasional trimming but will give your frogs a nice romantic spot to make a little magic...

GL with it...


----------



## diablomantis (Jan 29, 2016)

Fine size tank for the amount you are putting in there, but I would give them more hiding places, all of mine are very shy. I have four adults in a 22X17X22 and it is very heavily planted and has a thick layer of leaf litter, and they always hid when they see me.


----------



## frogtodd (Dec 25, 2014)

Thanks for the tips diablomantis, RRRavelo, Jjl, oldlady25715! 

Looks like I have a lot of work to do yet. 

I'll get more planted soon so it'll be ready by Sept.

Thanks again for your time,

Todd


----------

